# Eldorado Stone veneer



## Imagineer09 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Guys, new to the forum.

I have a project in the pipeline and trying to gather information prior to starting.

Eldorado brick (vintage used) thin veneer. Typical installation is fine.

I have a dome arch to install in the above brick. It's the main dining room on a new restaurant. diameter is 15ft, 40ft in length. 
My question is, has anyone placed this veneer in this ceiling situation.

I am concerned about losing adhesion at anytime. Eldorado's cant provide any tech support as to this situation. 

Tech support say a tile thin set adhesive dry's out too quickly and must be made mixed with sand/cement mixture, though I cant help but wanna pure thin set the little sod's into place.

Any advice would be appreciated. I'm a structural masonry guy adapting to this thin veneer revolution, forcibly I might add.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi
We did a ceiling in a room about half the size of your project with used brick that we cut down to about 3/8" thick, we used the pre mixed modified thin set and had no problem with them sticking. We pointed them up using a squeeze bag(reg.type N mortar) and hit the joints with a jointer.
The GC and owner luved it...... Good luck...


----------



## Imagineer09 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

Curious to know what thin set mortar you used?

Eldorao's technical support guy just emailed me stating that they dont guarantee installations in this position since the testing for code does'nt require them to. 

Getting mixed feedback from Eldorado also, Female Eldorado tech support said to use thinset mortar mixed with 3 parts cement, 7 parts sand. Soon as she said that the alarm bells began to ring an I tried to get around her, hence email from tech support director above.

He pointed me onto a product called LATICRETE 211 mixed with 4237 latex additive. Seems a trip to the tile forum might be needed to verify this product. I Contacted a few more people regarding this and they suggested LATICRETE 254 Platinum to achieve same results. 

So any feed back on thin set mortars in this situation would be appreciated. 

Nightmare images of fighting to get the veneer to stay up octopus style & an even worse image of customers dining on steak, fries and a slice of eldorado!  Not good! Gotta get it right the first time! :thumbup:

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi
The thin set we used was a premixed modified thin set I will have to get the brand name for you but i am pretty sure it was an exterior thin set... i will get back to you


----------

